# What hair dye for this color?



## glamadelic (Jun 29, 2008)

I know it won't be exact, but I was wondering what box of dye I could by at the store to get a color similar to Hilary's hair on this page: (Particularly the ones where she's wearing the pink outfit and has on the "editor" necklace. =]

OHHILARY.net - Hilary Duff Photo Gallery - Seventeen Magazine

The hair color that its gonna be put on will probably be a blonde/orangey color as a result of color oops. LOL. I wanna make sure to get rid of that orange tone! Last time I used a dark ash blonde I believe and it turned orange, because of the red tones in my hair..

TIA!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 30, 2008)

Have you tried putting Unred or Red Gold color corrector in with your dye? They have them in little 99 cent packets at Sally's. I used the Red Gold corrector a long time ago when I put in highlights, and it helped tone down the orange a lot.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 30, 2008)

it looks like a dark ash blonde.. but just to warn you if you use a ash color your hair will prob turn greenish, because it will be yellowish orange combining with a blue undertone in the dye to make green.

so i would sugest going with a nuteral dark blonde than going over that with a semi perminant in the ash color


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks! I ended up buying revlon Medium ash brown. I didn't think about it turning green! I need to go to Sally's to get some of that color corrector. I was wondering though, should I deep condition before using color oops? And then again after I use it (before I put on the color) ? And should my hair be free of products? Like smoothing serum, gel and stuff?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 1, 2008)

uhm deep condition after everything... but not before cuase that will effect the application of dye.

as for product i would have your hair free of them.

so basicly wash your hair right before hand than dry it than you are good to go


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok i went to sally's today and bought two color correctors, but I'm not sure which one I should use.... I got unred and I got Lock-In blonde. The un red gets rid of orangey brassy tones, and the lock in gets rid of golden tones to prevent brassiness. But I guess I should wait and see what the color oops will do to my hair first?


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 3, 2008)

do i need to mix the unred color corrector into my hair dye? or how do i use it?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 3, 2008)

I was told to mix it in with the dye...the lady working there also told me that it can be mixed in with your shampoo or conditioner to tone down hair that's turning brassy again.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 3, 2008)

try a test strand?


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 5, 2008)

Oookay an update!! I used color oops! I did a strand test first, and my results did come out similar. I wasn't expecting it to be quite so red. It actually looks like it did before I dyed it black, though! I think it turned a little redder because I left it on for a little more than 20 minutes. Anyway, here's pics!!

Before and after color oops!







And here was my hair when it was reddish/orange (before I dyed it black) and compared to my hair now after color oops!!






I kind miss my black hiar now, LOL! But tomorrow I'm going to dye it medium ash brown. I'm hoping that it wont turn out too dark. Should I get a lighter dye? Maybe medium ash blonde instead??


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2008)

I love the color! I'd wait to dye it so soon. For one, they say it takes up to 72 hours to get used to a new cut and/or color. And technically, you're supposed to wait up to two weeks (last I knew) between colors like that. You'll damage your hair even more. Not to mention, the color will continue to lighten over the next few days. I like it though Megan!


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the color! I'd wait to dye it so soon. For one, they say it takes up to 72 hours to get used to a new cut and/or color. And technically, you're supposed to wait up to two weeks (last I knew) between colors like that. You'll damage your hair even more. Not to mention, the color will continue to lighten over the next few days. I like it though Megan! Thanks!! I know, I want to wait, but I really have to do it ASAP, within two weeks. I want my hair to look normal before the wedding! LOL. Will it make a difference though, since technically I didn't color it? I used Color Oops, and the box said that its gentle enough on your hair that you can dye the same day. Will it fade even though I didn't put any dye on it? Right now it looks crazy red. I wouldnt mind so much if my brows werent such a different contrast. LOL.
I'm worried now after reading a review. One person said they had been dying their hair black for about 3 months (same as me!) and then they dyed over with an ash brown (same color I bought!) and their hair turned back black. I think she said she dyed directly after... but I dont want that to happen! That in mind, on the directions on Color Oops, it recommends dying your hair something with golden tones! Is that something I should go get instead?


----------

